# Minimum dado width with bit



## Rouben (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi I'm on the verge of getting my first router what is the minimum dado width that you can get of a router bit


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

A dado joint is a rectangular groove cut across the grain of a board into which another member is fitted. The recess runs either across the grain. So the width is determined by the size of the bit, so in Imperial terms if you wanted to put a half inch piece of wood into another piece of wood you would use a half-inch bit


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Minimum dado.....*



Rouben said:


> Hi I'm on the verge of getting my first router what is the minimum dado width that you can get of a router bit



Hi Rouben, the minimum dado with is the width of the cutter.

You can cut a 10mm, 12mm, 18mm dado with 10mm cutter and a jig, but you cannot use a 10mm cutter to cut a 6mm dado.

The maximum width is set by any jig that you use with the cutter.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

The smallest bit I have seen industrially available is 1/128" and 1/4" depth, coated with diamond dust, ran at 180Krevs and had a 1" shank (and yes it was used on carbide or wood); I suspicion this is not what you want. I commonly use a 1/32" x 1/4" when I restore Steamer Wardrobe Trunks and have to add drawers or rebuild the remnants of the rest of it.

Use the previous advice on dado joints if this is your first - it is good advice to learn how to make a dado by hand / also read Woodwork Joints. How they are set out, how made and where used. stock_book_yellow-16.png William Fairham (English) obtained at (FREE) Woodwork Joints: How they are Set Out, How Made and Where Used. by William Fairham - Free Ebook.

If you learn to make the joint by hand, your knowledge will guide you to the proper new technology to use, after all a table saw makes perfectly acceptable dadoes, if you have the table-saw.

Best luck - Baker


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you are cutting grooves for drawer bottoms a slot cutting bit works well when used on a router table with fence. They commonly range in size from 1/16" to 1/4" here.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Rouben, the minimum dado with is the width of the cutter.
> 
> You can cut a 10mm, 12mm, 18mm dado with 10mm cutter and a jig, but you cannot use a 10mm cutter to cut a 6mm dado.
> 
> The maximum width is set by any jig that you use with the cutter.


James, I have never disagreed with anything you have ever said until today. Using an adjustable fence or template, the single pass dado can be any where from 0 to 100% of the bit width. It is easy to use a 10mm bit to obtain a 6mm rabbit. A 3mm bit can be used for 6mm in 2 passes. It is the same principle as a 1/2" dado while only having a 3/4" chisel.

If I am wrong please tell me where I erred. Good luck - Baker


----------



## Rouben (Apr 8, 2014)

Cheers guys this forums magic. I have previously only cut channels with hand tools. All your answers much appreciated.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Richard I believe you are wrong you are confusing a rabbet with a dado a dado has two side and run cross grain (Rabbets, Dadoes and Grooves) rabbets have one side grooves run the length of the board.
In your comment to James you are talking about making rabbets,
I agree you could make a 6mm dado with a 3mm bit but how would you make a 6mm dado with a 10 mm bit


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Semipro said:


> Richard I believe you are wrong you are confusing a rabbet with a dado a dado has two side and run cross grain (Rabbets, Dadoes and Grooves) rabbets have one side grooves run the length of the board.
> In your comment to James you are talking about making rabbets,
> I agree you could make a 6mm dado with a 3mm bit but how would you make a 6mm dado with a 10 mm bit


That is what I thought......Dado -v- Rebate (rabbett)....


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I've made dados by using a bit larger than the intended width, then gluing spacers to get the correct width. Mind you, i did not do it intentionally--and hope to NEVER do it again!! :fie:
earl


----------



## Rouben (Apr 8, 2014)

I was originally thinking of cross grain dado, but have now seen bit dimensions, the next step for me is actually making some cuts and finding out what the router is like to use. Thanks for your time one again


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Semipro said:


> Richard I believe you are wrong you are confusing a rabbet with a dado a dado has two side and run cross grain (Rabbets, Dadoes and Grooves) rabbets have one side grooves run the length of the board.
> In your comment to James you are talking about making rabbets,
> I agree you could make a 6mm dado with a 3mm bit but how would you make a 6mm dado with a 10 mm bit


Move the fence or place a router guide so only 6mm of the 10mm is effectively cutting. I admit to knowing this because I am to lazy to change the bit.

Good Cutting - Baker


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> That is what I thought......Dado -v- Rebate (rabbett)....


Me Culpa - Baker


----------

